# 2009 Nissan Rogue OBD 2 port Location -Cannot find here



## kddenise (Nov 24, 2015)

Just bought this and i am a lady that knows a little but not a lot about cars. I have a scanner tool but cannot find 'where' the obd ii connector plug is located on the 2009 Nissan Rogue? Have had a 'very' difficult time searching here and elsewhere finding exact info showing where it is.  Can someone please help?


----------



## azjake (Sep 1, 2015)

I have a 2015 Rogue, but on most if not all cars, the port is located underneath on the drivers side below the steering wheel. Do this: Open the driver's door, kneel down, put your head as best you can down by the brake pedal. Then start moving your eyes upward and you should see it as a cut out on the plastic underneath there. . On my 2015 Rogue the port is white which makes it stick out against the black plastic. Not sure if that's the case (white color) with the 2009 Rogue...


----------

